# MES no mod's cheese smoke



## fishawn (Oct 4, 2008)

Set the MES as low as she goes 100* & hit start. Smoke started at about 77*.....The temp climbed to 91-93 & I opened the door & cooled her down with the help of a fan. I continued this process of opening & closing, fan & such for about 40 minutes with temps between about 81 - 93. Had one spike of 96 when I was attending to something else. I did have a couple pieces slightly "melt" as they must have been in a hot spot.  It requires some time & attention, but it works & the cheese is great. It is sitting in the fridge to mellow a little.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 4, 2008)

You'll be pleasantly surprised as to how the smoke flavor enhances overnight. I have found that keeping the cheese in an airtight container/ziplock, helps the cheese from starting to dry out. Good smoke my friend.


----------



## josh swanson (Jul 4, 2012)

Crazy I can not get any smoke unless I am above 220 deg.  But now I dont have to worry about that with the AMNPS.


----------



## jarhead (Jul 8, 2012)

What kind of smoker are you using Josh?

I run the FEC-100 and have plenty of smoke at low temps. My prob is the lowest setting is 140F. Too hot.

I just ordered the new tube smoker from Amazin today. Can't wait to get it and experiment.


----------



## niklaus7 (Jul 22, 2012)

i got my first cheese smoke about finished.   using the MES 30.  gotta babysit it but it's working.  i'll be getting an AMNZPS before next time.  smoker is running a bit hot even with 4 trays of ice in there.  cheese isn't sagging at all though.  i have muenster, pepperjack, gouda, cheddar, and baby swiss in there.  if i stick a lighter in the chip chute and light the chips them selves and blow a fan in there it seems to get the most smoke but keep the temps down as far as i can...97 degrees, it does bounce up to 112 at times though.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2012)

nik, morning.... after you get the chips smoking, unplug the MES to turn off the heat... see if that works... then keep adding chips... make sure they are dry....   Dave


----------



## niklaus7 (Jul 22, 2012)

got them all out alive.  thanks for the tip Dave.  cheese is all wrapped up and in fridge now. i have ribs and chicken legs in there now for supper.


----------



## niklaus7 (Aug 15, 2012)

0810122158.jpg



__ niklaus7
__ Aug 15, 2012






2nd time smoking cheese....worked MUCH better now thanks to a gift i received from Foxriversmoker, AMNPS, just tossed it in the smoker and lit the pellets and watched it smoke for 4 hours.  had some cashews in there as well for 2 hours, those were great.  i love that AMNPS and can't wait until about 10 pm tonight when i light it again for a pork butt.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 15, 2012)

Your cheese looks great. How long did you smoke it?  You can eliminate the sag (caused by over heating ) by using dust or just adding some frozen juice bottles to help keep the temp down - just make sure the bottles are off to the side so they don't drip on the AMNPS and below the cheese


----------



## niklaus7 (Aug 15, 2012)

that batch was in for about 4 hours using the Pitmasters Choice pellets.  my first cheese smoke i actually had 4 pans of ice in there to keep temps down.  it was hot that day though.  was much nicer weather for this smoke and using the AMNPS i had temps around 80 the whole time and even under that once the sun went behind the trees.  i haven't sampled any of this batch yet but that fridge smells a LOT smokier now than it did when i smoked the last batch......hhhmmmm there used to be a pic up there of my last batch.


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 15, 2012)

When I used to attempt to cold smoke on my MES 30. I would use empty soup cans and fill with water then place in freezer till frozen, I would then add them to the smoker while temp set at 100*. This seems to keep the temp from jumping north of 95*.  But good job on being patient and observant on the smoker and the temps.

Big Lew BBQ


----------

